# How to change my Kindle's name?



## libro

My K2 has not yet been delivered yet (expect this afternoon), but I'm wondering.....right now the default name is "Libro's Kindle."  How do I go about changing the name of my new K2?  Is it best to do it from the Manage Kindle page on Amazon.com or directly on the K2?  Will it mess things up if I change the name so soon before/after delivery?  

Yes, I'm a Kindle virgin, hence the stupid questions    Thanks!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

You can go to Amazon and change it before you receive the Kindle, I've already chnged mine. Go to Manage My Kindle, it is simple. You won't mess up.


----------



## libro

Thanks, Linda!  I changed it last night


----------



## Mjaydakid

I have 2 kindles coming in tomorrow.  One named kindle, the other one named 2nd kindle.  One is a wi-fi, the other is 3g. (one is a gift).  How can I tell which is which?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

When you get them, turn them on, and turn on wireless, their names will show up on the Kindle.  Before they arrive, you can rename them by going to "Manage Your Kindle".  Plus, the one with 3G will connect -- and indicate it's via 3G -- without you having to enter any WiFi network info.


----------



## gpamelac

I changed the name on all 3 of my kindles by going to my amazon account
loggiing with my user name&password and going to my manage kindle page.
I did it for the first one my kindle dx before it arrived.
I did the same when  I ordered our first  kindle 3Gwith WIFI and our second k3 3G with WIFI.
All 3 kindles are working just fine.


----------

